# EQUINOX TTX 9.0 - 2009 v. 2010



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

What do you guys think about this frameset and bike. I know that it is the OCLV White in '09, and it is OCLV Black for '10, but my lbs has a great sale price for the '09. The bike fits, and I am upgrading from my old C'dale tri bike. Do you think that there will be a significant difference? I'm trying to save some money and sell some old stuff to get a new tri bike and to buy a computrainer. Thanks for your input.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

The biggest_ noticeable _difference between white and black carbon is the weight.


Mikey


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Franchise said:


> What do you guys think about this frameset and bike. I know that it is the OCLV White in '09, and it is OCLV Black for '10, but my lbs has a great sale price for the '09. The bike fits, and I am upgrading from my old C'dale tri bike. Do you think that there will be a significant difference? I'm trying to save some money and sell some old stuff to get a new tri bike and to buy a computrainer. Thanks for your input.


I took my pal's 9.9 for a spin and couldn't tell a bit of difference from my 9.0 in ride, but on paper there is a bit of a weight difference. My bike actually comes in at nearly 1.5 lbs. lighter than his with all the crap he hangs off it. Scary, but I think he has rendered all the aero benefits of the TTX mute with his propensity for buying every new geek gadget released!


----------

